# Dunk!!!



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

This is old news a bit, but LISA LESLIE DUNKED!!!! First time in WNBA history a player has dunked! Congrats to Lisa! :yes:


----------



## sundevilPAT (Jun 18, 2002)

Yeah, I'm glad she did. It's just wrong to be harsh on the WNBA, I hope it has better ratings next year.


----------



## TheOrigiBulls (Jun 27, 2002)

i have a new found respect for the wnba


----------



## CoolHandLuke (Jun 8, 2002)

I'm just shocked it wasn't Michelle Snow that did it!


----------

